# Descaling a Heavenly.



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I descaled my Classic once in the short time that I had it, but with the tank on that being visible and removable I could be certain that all of the system was flushed and clear. With the Heavenly having an internal tank I'm musing over how I will be sure that all of the descaler has been flushed through. So my question is whether the tank can actually be removed from the Heavenly, is it supposed to be removable as part of descaling, and if so how is that done?

Thanks,

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Steve,

As far as i know, the tank is not removable (certainly not on my 2010 model).

After descaling, I just run a full tank of fresh water through the hot water tap









(purge some of it through the group and steam wand too)


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> As far as i know, the tank is not removable (certainly not on my 2010 model).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Aphelion. Unfortunately my Heavenly doesn't have the hot water tap (I have considered asking Fracino whether one could be fitted though), but I reckon I'll probably run a full tank through the grouphead and wand then swab out any remaining water before giving the tank a wipe. That should be enough to put my mind at rest about not giving the family descaler tinged coffee for a few days afterwards.

How often do you descale, I'm thinking of doing it every three months as I use filtered water and our tap water is pretty good anyway?

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, sounds like a good plan.

I descale every month/couple of months, but 3 months shouldn't be a problem..

Some people do it more often (probably depends on usage a bit)


----------

